# Anyone Due July?



## SophBabes

Im Due On 10th July 2013 <3 Over a Year Of TTC xx


NEW DUE DATE : 7th July :)


----------



## twenty13baby

SophBabes said:


> Im Due On 10th July 2013 <3 Over a Year Of TTC xx

I'm due, from a guess from the doctors i havent had my first appointment yet but they said July 5th. But I will find out more after friday :)


----------



## Sephie

Hi SophBabes and twenty13baby! I hope you guys don't mind me joining you two! I am also due July 14th based on my last period and ovulation date and also am waiting for my first midwife appointment! 

This is our first and we've also been trying just over a year!


----------



## SophBabes

Im 5 weeks today.. i went doctors other day and he counted how far along i was which i knew anyway lool according to some tickers off countdowntopregnant when i put in the last day of my period.. it said exacturlly what doc said " on wednesday u will be 5 weeks" the website also told me my due date is 10th july, still in show hasnt sunk in yet that im pregnant lol. been trying for over a year and its finally happened. I Got my 1st midwife appointment on the 29th november.. i worked it out and i will be 8 weeks and 1 day :) good luck ladies keep updated xx


----------



## Sephie

That's really exciting to read!! Yay on the midwife appointment!

And yay for 5 weeks!! :)


----------



## SophBabes

haha Thanks Hun xx


----------



## twenty13baby

Sephie said:


> Hi SophBabes and twenty13baby! I hope you guys don't mind me joining you two! I am also due July 14th based on my last period and ovulation date and also am waiting for my first midwife appointment!
> 
> This is our first and we've also been trying just over a year!

I don't mind at all..I'm not exactly sure when I am due I havent had my first appointment yet. I went in for my annual and found out, and they went off my last period..But my last period I was with family. So I am guessing that I am further along maybe 7 weeks but i will find out soon!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi ladies. I am new to this site. I am due July 18, going off my last period. I go to the doctor on Dec 5. We had a m/c in August. I am anxious for the first appt. Hope you guys don't mind if I join you.


----------



## SophBabes

everyones welcome hun xx sorry soryr mc xx im so nervous about midwife app xx


----------



## Sephie

Twenty13baby, ooh would be exciting to know if your'e further along or not! Let us know! :)

JulieBoggs - Welcome!! Don't be too anxious, though it's not easy to be than it is to say! All the best for your appointment on the 5th of December!

SophBabes - Don't be too nervous hun!! I know I probably will be a nervous wreck myself too! I will probably call the midwives next Friday and schedule my first appointment! Which will be probably around the time of yours and JulieBoggs'!

I've finally stopped the mad testing every morning with cheapy HPTs and have done a Clearblue digital yesterday that did say 2-3 weeks! :)


----------



## twenty13baby

Sephie said:


> Twenty13baby, ooh would be exciting to know if your'e further along or not! Let us know! :)
> 
> JulieBoggs - Welcome!! Don't be too anxious, though it's not easy to be than it is to say! All the best for your appointment on the 5th of December!
> 
> SophBabes - Don't be too nervous hun!! I know I probably will be a nervous wreck myself too! I will probably call the midwives next Friday and schedule my first appointment! Which will be probably around the time of yours and JulieBoggs'!
> 
> I've finally stopped the mad testing every morning with cheapy HPTs and have done a Clearblue digital yesterday that did say 2-3 weeks! :)

I most def will. I am anxious to watch the belly grow. And I get so frustrated because i never see a difference lol but i know the baby is doing fine. :) I am hoping to get my referral in the mail soon then by then I hope they will give me an ultrasound my first appointment! 
Seeing how this is my first how much weight are you suppose to gain?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi Sephie. How exciting, we are only days apart.


----------



## SophBabes

congrats sephie xxxx


----------



## Charlie91

Hi Ladies, may I join? Based on my periods I'm due July 7th with my first LO after 3 months of TTC.

Any pregnancy symptoms yet?

:flower:


----------



## SophBabes

Hiyah Charlie, Im 5 weeks 3 days along in my pregnancy, and so far i have a few symptoms, going to toilet alot more, morning sickness, headaches, stuffy nose, sore boobs and sensitive nipples, always tired and mood swings lol. My due date is 10th July. Its my bday on 28th july. :) and my nans is on the 22 july :) is awesome xx


----------



## Sephie

Thanks ladies!! :) XX

Welcome and congrats Charlie91! :)

As for symptoms, I don't really have any except for getting tired quite early in the evenings, a bit of a stuffy nose, little bit of cramping, sore breasts and sensitive nipples, no morning sickness (yet) but mild heartburn from waking up until evening. Also found a bit of loss of appetite oh! and dehydration! Other than that, I would say I feel fairly normal! :) How about you, Charlie91?


----------



## SophBabes

Im forever feeling tired now and having alot morning sickness :( xx but its all worth it :D xx


----------



## counting

I thought I'd pop by.

I took a test yesterday night and SURPRISE! According to the test which I can hardly believe because it seems too good to be true, I am pregnant! I still keep looking at the test to be sure that it's true. I have a doctors appointment on the 14th so I will find out for sure then :).

I am the earliest here I think, according to my O date(not LMP) I am 4 weeks 6 days, due July 15th, 2013!:thumbup:

As long as little bean stays sticky, this will be mine and my husband's first child. 

In terms of symptoms, my nipples are a bit sore(they just feel raw but nothing like I was expecting!) and I have been nauseous since 4 weeks, but I didn't think it was pregnancy- I just assumed it was a bug that was going around or something!

Congrats ladies!


----------



## SophBabes

counting- Big Congrats Hun, when i tested 9 days ago.. i took 3 tests and all said im pregnant, i still cant believe it to this day. i alreaday went for my doctors, they didnt take any bloods or get me to pee so they have proof that im pregnant, he just gave me some advice about what to eat and told me how many weeks i was at the time, and told me to book in with a midwife which i did before i saw the doctor.

my midwife app in on the 29th nov :) im so nervous about that... im so scared... TWINS RUNS IN MY GENES AND TWINS ALSO RUN IN MY PARTNERS GENES. So now we worrying "what if its twins" im only 5 weeks and ive already got a bump coming, im a big lass anyway but my parents even noticed i got a bump alreadyy.. so scared :) xxx good luck everyone xx


----------



## twenty13baby

AHhh, I'm hungry all the time I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathrrom and eat something. I cn never get any sleep anymore, how are you suppose to rest before the baby? lol to me it seems impossible, not to mention the weird and horrifying dreams i've been having on top of everything! Anyone have any advice?!


----------



## counting

LOL. I took the one test Saturday, then caved on Monday and bought a two pack of generic tests that went on sale...Took one yesterday and one this morning(I'm ashamed to admit I'm paranoid!) and all BFP. I also had bloods drawn today to check my levels in preparation for my appointment tomorrow. I was told an in office urine test is pointless because home tests are just as accurate or more accurate now. 

Kind of wondering what will happen once I see my doctor, if she will want to refer me to an obgyn now or if she will continue with my pregnancy care. I went to see her for help getting pregnant- We never discussed what would happen if I did!

Also- my pants are tight already at 5w1d but it's just the bloat I'm getting. Can't wait for a baby bump!!!


----------



## SophBabes

congrats counting :) so happy for you i already know im preg but i took another test yesterday lmao. wanted 2 see wat clearblue looks like.. :) so i did .. haha seeing the words pregnant makes it look more real :D xx

https://i50.tinypic.com/2dqoi8z.jpg


----------



## babyyeags

Hi ladies! May I join?

I just found out on Sunday! I'm a little over 4 wees, due on 7/23/2013 with my first :)

So far symptom wise I have really sore bb's, tired, really gassy, and my nose is sensitive. Some cramping that I keep freaking out about and some lower back pain, all which seems super early and instead of making me feel reassured I feel so paranoid something is wrong!

I don't have my first appt til 12/12...ugh forever away!

Congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Dazed

Another July baby here as well. I calculated my EDD to be 7/20/2013 as I have long cycles and based it on my OPK. So far I'm just taking things one day at a time.


----------



## counting

Congrats!

I got my blood positive today, so I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly, since I have some complications(if you want to know more specifically you can check out the link to my journal in my signature)

Also, doctor calculated my EDD as 12 July, 2012 - According to my LMP, which I know is not super correct. As much as I would love to be a couple days further along. 

I have to admit it, seeing the words probably feels much more exciting! Though i almost passed out from shock when I say mu plus sign


----------



## SophBabes

i worked out my due date myself 10th july. which im happy about because my baby will have the same birthday month as me :D 
my bday is 28th July. my nans is 22nd july and my bean due date is 10th july :) x


----------



## counting

Very cool! Nobody is a July birthday in my family!

So today was the first(well technically second as I had blood work Tuesday for same thing) in a series of twice a week blood tests for me. My poking arm is already getting sore!


----------



## wantababybad2

Im due July 11th. I would love to share this adventure with someone. My best friend is due July 14th, but she works all the time and doesnt have time to talk to me. :(


----------



## SophBabes

babyyeags- No dont feel paranoid about your symptoms. i had symptoms from 4w&6d like sore breats, sickness, cramping, low back pain, bloated. its all normal.. i have my 1st midwife app on 29th.. i really cant wait to know it my lil bean is doing fine. i hope she will give me some sort of scan or cheat babys heart beat. IM GLAD MY BEAN IS A JULY BABY :D 

wantababybad2- Thats awesome a day after me. :) it would be even more awesome if we had our babies on the same day :D haha we should always talk :D xx


----------



## Sephie

Gosh it's been a while since I checked in on this thread! Welcome to the new members! :) Nice to see the 3+ on the clearblue conception digital, Sophbabes! I tried doing a clearblue conception this week on Tuesday morning (that's my 5+2) and I got a 2-3 and panicked but realised that it was probably a bit too early for 3+ and have decided not to get anymore tests to scare me! (though I might change my mind..)

My symptoms are slowly dissipating these past few days and I can't help but get nervous... I can finally call the midwife next week to register myself and my first scan or appointment will probably be sometime in the next 3-4 weeks. Can't do much but be totally nervous about it! I don't even have nausea, I had heartburn last week but it stopped 2-3 days ago, and I don't pee as much or get as dehydrated as much either.. :( 

Oh well! I can just do the best I can which is eat well and keep hydrated.


----------



## counting

So I have a scan booked for next Friday just to check out everything and see how it is going. Very nervous, I hope everything is going well in there!


----------



## twenty13baby

So this is how the last few days have been going for me.
Well with my husband being in the military I am under their ins. and well Its prime and I need a referral to get into the doc i want to see well come to find out that I really don't get to chose I have to fight for the doctor I want and well ive been jumping through hoops and walking through fire to get this done so I probably wont get to a doc til my sec trimester...thats how long it feels like.

Then on top of it my hormones are going crazy and I haven't been able to enjoy anything lately! :(


----------



## wantababybad2

SophBabes said:


> wantababybad2- Thats awesome a day after me. :) it would be even more awesome if we had our babies on the same day :D haha we should always talk :D xx

That would be awesome! We should. My fist ultrasound is scheduled for December 11th at 9 am. I cant wait to see our baby. Then I have my second appointment on December 31st at 10 30. Cant wait!!

So, I was doin great until this week. Now I'm all of a sudden an emotional wreck. Tested very highly on a major depression test. :( I havent been feelin great. I woke up this mornin and was so dizzy I could barely hold my head up. My dog has arthritis and the medicine the vet gave to me for him could cause liver damage and cause us to have to put him down. Dh and I have been arguin a lot cuz I cant get him to understand that everything upsets me and aggravates me and its not my fault. I try to be as nice to him as I can, but sometimes he just pushes me over the top. My best friend who is also pregnant hasnt scheduled her appointment yet and she wont listen to me about it. Shes worryin me. :( Somebody please tell me that pregnancy gets better than this. :sad2: Sorry for such a long post...lol. had to get all that out before it broke me down.


----------



## emily4c

I'm due July 17 :)


----------



## SophBabes

Sephie- :) I Loved seeing the 3+ on the test :) im not takeing no more tests either i know for sure im pregnant lol.

My symptoms are still here. still have heartburn, headaches, sore boobs.. sickness. 

wantababybad2- It would be so awesome. i have my 1st midwife app on the 29th nov.. an hour and half at 1:00pm.. im hopeing everything will go smoothly.. ill be 8 weeks and 1 day.. im hopeing she will do a bit of a scan or something .. on 26th dec ill be 12 weeks i dont know if they will do my scan before christmas or after. i hope before.. i wanna see my little bean. :) i have no idea what will happen when i see midwife... its the waiting game. me and my other half are due to go up to cumbria beginning of december on the train.. as thats where his parents live. i live down in lincolnshire with my bf lol we travel about 6 hours on the train. very tireing :( xx


----------



## wantababybad2

I will be gettin my first ultrasound at 9 weeks 5 days I think. I didn't want mine to early cuz I want to be able to see somethin besides a sac. Wat r u hopin for Sophbabes? Boy or girl?


----------



## counting

I'd love to have the option to wait longer so I would be able to see a bit more wit the baby. Where I live though, they typically only give one ultrasound at 20 weeks. My 7 week scan is because of issues, so I will just be glad if they are able to tell me they see a little sac and blob with a heartbeat.:thumbup:


----------



## wantababybad2

With the insurance I have I only get 2 unless the doctor orders another.


----------



## SophBabes

Im hopeing for a girl. but ill be happy with what ever i get :) hehe. i really cant waitttt! :D been ttc for over a year. :( im glad its happened tho.. i kept getting the feeling i should test! so i did and well was happy with what i saw on the sticks haha :D i hope they do a scan before xmas. they do 2 scans one at 12 weeks and another at 20 weeks :) x


----------



## wantababybad2

We r hopin for a girl too, but would be satisfied either way. We said for months that we were ttc, but never found time to bd. I quit my job, and we bd a week straight and got a positive test 2 weeks later...lol. We actually just heard about a place close to home that we can go to at 16 and 30 weeks for extra ultrasounds. We can pay $60 for a 20 minute video and 15 to 20 pictures. They tell u the sex at 16 weeks. At 30 weeks we can have a 3D ultrasound and thats $40. I think my parents r goin to get us a gift certificate for that for Christmas. Or at least I hope. [-o&lt;


----------



## SophBabes

My friend had a 3D scan when she was About 30 weeks but she payed about over £100 for that lol. :) i would love to go to scans all the time :) so i know my baby is fine :) xx


----------



## Renner

Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind if i join? :blush:

My due date is July 26th, according to my last menstrual cycle. I havent made a midwife appointment yet but will schedule one tomorrow! This is my second pregnancy!


----------



## SophBabes

Welcome Renner :) More Than Welcome Here Hun :) Im Glad my baby is going to be a july baby :) xx


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Hey guys...based on some amateur calculations...we think I would be due around July 29th/30th. I've been using some of those online calculators.


----------



## SophBabes

Thats what i use, online calculators. they seem to be accurate anyway :) xx we will see hehe x


----------



## Renner

I use the online calculator as well :) they seem to be accurate! Well tomorrow I will be 5 weeks and I have close to no symptoms :nope:. Hopefully its not a bad thing! Just some bloating and cramping a little. I went and got my blood drawn today... 6 tubes of blood... seriously! :wacko: Geez lol. 

Hopefully everything is going up normally! 

Also, they didnt even schedule me for my first visit until im 8 weeks along! I dont remember having to wait that long with my first. Ohh the agony. I just want to see my little peanut to know that everything is okay, especially with no symptoms which is driving me crazzzy :dohh:.

Anyhow, sorry to rant.. I hope everyone is coming along well. I cant wait for 9 months from now when we are all posting our birth stories! :happydance:

xox Renner


----------



## Renner

counting said:


> So I have a scan booked for next Friday just to check out everything and see how it is going. Very nervous, I hope everything is going well in there!

Keep us updated!!


----------



## JRMwife

Whoo...Can I join?!?!..Due July 28th!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Renner said:


> I use the online calculator as well :) they seem to be accurate!

Kind of makes me feel good that these online calculators are getting such good hype. Haven't gone to the doctor yet myself, but will next week.




> Anyhow, sorry to rant.. I hope everyone is coming along well. I cant wait for 9 months from now when we are all posting our birth stories! :happydance:
> 
> xox Renner

I know! Now, that I finally have a little bean in me...I am feeling anxious to meet her/him/them. :D


----------



## hubblybubbly

Hi, can I join? :-d

I due 31st July according to dates, with number 2, my daughter willow will be 19 months when this one arrives and I'm bricking it! Had a dreadful pregnancy last time and hoping for a better one this time around!

I'm just over 4 weeks gone and so far apart from a few little cramps and odd bubbles down there I've not had any symptoms yet.

How's everyone doing?
X


----------



## Renner

hubblybubbly said:


> Hi, can I join? :-d
> 
> I due 31st July according to dates, with number 2, my daughter willow will be 19 months when this one arrives and I'm bricking it! Had a dreadful pregnancy last time and hoping for a better one this time around!
> 
> I'm just over 4 weeks gone and so far apart from a few little cramps and odd bubbles down there I've not had any symptoms yet.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> X

Yay! This is number two for me as well.. and my daughter Shiloh is 17 months right now, so she will be just over two when this little baby comes along. Im five weeks and have no symptoms either! Its driving me crazyy! Welcome!


----------



## JRMwife

Do you girls have any feeling of what the gender of ur baby is?


----------



## SophBabes

Welcome all the newbies, congrats on all your pregnancies, :) 

Renner- Dont panic i didnt have hardly any symptoms either hun i onlyhad the saw boobs and peeing alot and super tired. more symptoms are on its way tho i can tell haha :) 

JRMwife- Your due date is on my birthday haha :) my baby due date is 10th July which i am very happy about :) 

hubblybubbly- when i found out i was pregnant, i was 4 weeks, and when i phoned up they booked be through with a midwife, and i have a midwife appointment next week :O 29th :) im so excitted i cant wait. they didnt take any bloods or anything like that to comfirm my pregnancy, my mum said they will go by what i say haha, i was like omg seriously they wont check lol. 

i also feel as though im having a girl.. Oh and people it could be TWINS! lol. twins runs in my family and also runs in my partners family. i already have such a bump slightly really bloated aswell.. everyone is like oh wow your showing already. 

i mean i am a big girl anyway anyway enough ranting, good luck everyone x


----------



## JRMwife

Oh my gosh I have had that horrible pregnancy bloat also and it gets worse when I eat..I feel as if my whole hip area is getting bigger but I haven't gained any wait yet. Twins run I'm my family also so I'm a little scared about that bc I already have one and I wouldnt know what to do with two more and I don't want to get a c-section. Me and oh was wanting a boy when we first started ttc but as the time went on we just wanted a healthy baby and don't care what it is..but I also have a feeling of a girl! Do u have any names yet?


----------



## twenty13baby

Went to my first appointment! All is well. Now anxiously awaiting my first ultrasound! 12-18-12 :happydance: YAY!


----------



## hubblybubbly

Ooooo twins would be scary! I used to want twins, but now I've got one Im not sure how any multiple mum manages, kudos!

I think this one might be a boy, I definitely had feelings that willow was a girl from about 4 months or so.

Renner- how do you feel about managing a toddler and a newborn?

Sophbabes - when's your first scan?
X


----------



## counting

Had my first scan today! Me and DH got to see the heartbeat, and all seemed well. Baby was measuring closer to 6 weeks than 7, which isn't surprising since I normally have longer cycles/late ovulation. I haven't gotten my new due date yet(I was told by my doctor 06/12/13 but that was by LMP). Now I have my specialist OB/GYN next Thursday in order to get a better idea of what is going on with everything.:thumbup: Hopefully seeing that little flicker on the ultrasound means things are looking good!


----------



## SophBabes

JRMwife- Oh really, what would you do if you got told it was twins, i would be in pure shock but in a good way, i mean im only 21, i cant wait for my midwife appointment :)

hubblybubbly- yeah twins would be scary, lol, im dreading going for my scan, not sure when it will be though, as i havent had a midwife appointment yet, here in lincolnshire they wont see anyone under 8 weeks as under 8 weeks is more at a chance of a M/C so.. i have a midwife app on the 29th and i will be 8 weeks and 1 day. i worked it out that on 26th december i will be 12 weeks. i dont know if they will book me a scan before chrismas, or after? what do you ladies think?

counting-oh well done, i cant wait to see my midwife and get my scan booked :) wish 29th would hurry up and get here so i can see the midwife lol. :) xx


----------



## hubblybubbly

Sophbabes - they may book after Xmas...I had my first 12 week scan at 13+6, as they were running late, although I suppose it depends on how busy your department is. Good luck with your midwife appointment, I haven't contacted mine yet, maybe when I'm 6 weeks or so, don't want to do it too soon.

Counting- congrats, always reassuring to see a hb! I may go for a private scan around 8/9 weeks, not sure I can wait til 12!
X


----------



## SophBabes

Oh right thanks hubblybubbly be alright if they scan me after xmas as my baby would be bigger, have any of u laddies told any friends or family yet. before 12 weeks

i only told 2 of my friends. my bf told 2 of his friends. both our parents know. and thats it. havent put it on facebook though :( xx


_moderator edited _
Forum Rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for* personal pages *only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## counting

Nope, other than you ladies on here and the doctors, DH and I have decided to keep everything under wraps, especially considering the complications so far. If the doctors get everything sorted and baby is doing well, we do plan on sharing the news with family at Christmas, which will be at about 10 1/2 weeks, so not quite at the 12 week mark. The rest of the world(facebook,work, etc.) can wait until 12+ weeks.


----------



## Renner

hubblybubbly said:


> Ooooo twins would be scary! I used to want twins, but now I've got one Im not sure how any multiple mum manages, kudos!
> 
> I think this one might be a boy, I definitely had feelings that willow was a girl from about 4 months or so.
> 
> Renner- how do you feel about managing a toddler and a newborn?
> 
> Sophbabes - when's your first scan?
> X

My first appointment is dec. 13th yay! I cant wait! I did get my blood drawn the 20th so im going to call tomorrow and see if they will tell me what my HCG level was. My husband and I are going to wait to tell everyone on Christmas.. so exciting :)

They say once the fetal heart beat is detected, chances of a miss.. is only 5%. What a relief.. I need to hear that heart beat!

As for gender... I have a feeling it is going to be a boy!

*Hubblybubbly-* I have no clue! I need to figure things our quick though lol. My daughter Shiloh still sleeps in our room (in a co-sleeper next to our bed) and still has two bottles a day.. one in the morning and one at night AND I still have to lay down with her tell she falls asleep for her naps and at night. I have no clue what I am going to do with a new baby as well. I think over these next 9 months I am going to try and transition Shiloh to her own bed. I just dont want her to feel pushed aside when the baby comes but I am sure everything will balance out in time. My husband is great as well.. so with his help. We should manage lol.

How do you feel? Your little one is younger then mine!


----------



## JRMwife

Hello..its been à couple of days since i have been on but i have done told the whole world now i wish i would have waited. I feel horrible when i should be happy!


----------



## SophBabes

counting- Haha, yeah im totally the same. just both side parents knows. and 2 of my bfs close mates and 2 of mines, and one of my mates is 5 weeks pregnant, and im 7 weeks and 5 days :) we are now bump buddys :) lol. i cant wait to share the news to the rest of our family. 

Renner- :) I Cant wait for my scan, i have midwife this week, just wish it would hurry up. lol. :) oh christmas i will already be 11 weeks and 6 days but will deffo tell the rest of family then other friends can wait till 12 weeks :) or after my 1st scan. im very apprehensive about telling people coz i have heard alot of my friends telling loads people before 12 weeks and loosing the baby. 
just wish this week and then my 1st scan would hurry so i know my baby is okay :) xx 

JRMwife- Awwwh Hun, it sure has been a while since u was on here last we miss you :) hope everything been okay for you hun. sending all my love xx hugs <3


----------



## Renner

Well.. the obgyn im seeing is not very good... I got my blood drawn over 5 days ago and the results still arent in. Then the nurse said, "I'll try to remember to call you" Very unprofessional. So I asked what will be happening at my 8 week appointment and if I will be getting an ultrasound.. NOPE. They dont do your first scan until your 20 weeks pregnant! I cant wait that long. Might have to find a new obgyn ughh.


----------



## counting

I don't know where you live- but here only one scan at 20 weeks is standard. Early scans are only if there are complications, but ultrasound is only indicated at 20 weeks in normal pregnancies. Generally they don't contact you if the blood work is "good"either. I don't know- what you are saying sounds pretty standard for where I live(province wide) but I know in other places early scans and such are common.


----------



## Renner

counting said:


> I don't know where you live- but here only one scan at 20 weeks is standard. Early scans are only if there are complications, but ultrasound is only indicated at 20 weeks in normal pregnancies. Generally they don't contact you if the blood work is "good"either. I don't know- what you are saying sounds pretty standard for where I live(province wide) but I know in other places early scans and such are common.

I live in Michigan.. It probably is standard here now lol but its just so different from when I was pregnant with my daughter (only a year ago). They did an ultrasound around 8 weeks to check her heart beat and stuff and then another around 12 and then one at 20 weeks and then 30 and 36 weeks. Oh well.. Im just a worry wort!


----------



## SophBabes

Renner-Oh 20 weeks i wouldnt be able to wait that long either hun, might have to go for a privert one and see ur baby :) 

counting-Here in england, we have a scan at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks which then can determine if boy or girl :) lol do you ladies know any wivestails?
gender predictors~? xx


----------



## hubblybubbly

Hey, how are you all feeling? Many symptoms? I've just started feeling nauseous in the evenings....the sickness is beginning :-s

Renner- willow sounds similar to Shiloh! I have to lie with her to get her to sleep at naps and night, she bed shares with me too, she still has bottles three/four times a day and wakes up to 10 times a night..eeeeek! I too am going to have to transition her to her own room and get her to self settle before number two arrives...easier said than done though! I'm bricking it about 2 under 2!

Soph babes - I've already told my mum, some work colleagues, my work supervisor and a few friends, doh! Was meant to be keeping it quiet this time! For gender there's the Chinese gender predictor that you can google....but it was wring for dd!

Counting- I'm not sure how you have the patience to wait 20 weeks for your first scan! And not to be rocking the boat...but what about mmc, which are often picked up at 12 week scans?
X


----------



## counting

I already had a scan at 6 weeks(due to complications).If you are at risk they do scan you earlier, but the 20 week ultrasound is an anatomy scan. MMC is _extremely_ rare. Overall, worldwide, ultrasounds are only recommended when medically indicated(complications, diagnostics). For example, 24 years ago my mother never had a single ultrasound as it was not used in "healthy" pregnancies back then. I think it's pretty crazy how many ultrasounds some ladies on here get for a healthy low risk pregnancy!


----------



## Renner

counting said:


> I already had a scan at 6 weeks(due to complications).If you are at risk they do scan you earlier, but the 20 week ultrasound is an anatomy scan. MMC is _extremely_ rare. Overall, worldwide, ultrasounds are only recommended when medically indicated(complications, diagnostics). For example, 24 years ago my mother never had a single ultrasound as it was not used in "healthy" pregnancies back then. I think it's pretty crazy how many ultrasounds some ladies on here get for a healthy low risk pregnancy!

Totally understandable and makes sense to me. I just like to see my baby :blush:. How did your 6 week scan go? Hopefully everything goes smoothly for you!

*HubblyBubbly*- I guess we both have a lot of things to figure out before our little babes come along! :wacko: Keep me updated on your progress. I think im going to start having Shiloh take her naps in her room.. a start is a start lol! Is Willow walking yet?


----------



## SophBabes

hubblybubbly-awwh its okay, i wont dare post it on facebook. not till im past the 12 week park.. im 8 weeks today and have my midiwife appointment tomorrow :D woo i cant wait to see what she has to say, i hope i dont have the midwife that my mate has as she was totally horrible! :( 

counting- oh yeah i mean i cant wait to have a scan at 12 weeks. :) i havent been scaned yet as i havent seen midiwfe yet to know if theres any complications. but i hopeing to be scan just after boxing day.. 12 weeks for me is 26th december :) xx 

Renner- wish i would see my baby sooner, but id rather hold off and wait till 12 weeks then i know i will deffo see my baby :) <3 thought of any names yet ladies?


----------



## counting

Six week scan went well! It was supposed to be my 7 week scan but baby measured earlier(Which I kind of expected because I have long cycles and doctor calculated from LMP). We saw baby, and a little heartbeat:cloud9:. I don't think they found anything else on the ultrasound (IE. cause of the problems) but I am going for the review with my doctor either today or Friday, and then to a specialist to see what she has to say tomorrow.


----------



## hubblybubbly

Renner - willows not walking yet, she's only just learnt to crawl...and is reaaallllly slow at it bless her, I have scary visions of her not walking when number two arrives..sure she will be...I hope! 

Counting - glad your scan was ok, sorry didn't meant to be funny before, I just used to work in an obstetric unit so I suppose I have a skewed view on USS etc. :flower:

Soph babes - I have a really long baby name list, and my favourites change daily. I've always loved Matilda for a girl but my oh has vetoed it...massive sad face. Current front runners are Montgomery, rafferty or Wilfred for a boy, and indigo, pixie or Mila for girls. How about you?

X


----------



## Renner

*Counting-* Im so glad to hear your scan went well from what you know. That is great! 

*HubblyBubbly-* Willow will be walking in no time! It seems as if they are just crawling and then they're running lol. Also I believe the average age for walking is 13 months now.. not 100% sure though. I love her name by the way! Shiloh was a early walker, she started walking at 9.5 months. I wish she would have waited longer. She went from taking a few steps to running in the matter of 3 days, and.. the chase began lol. There is no sitting for ten minutes while watching her play anymore lol. 

*As for baby names-*We only use hebrew names in my family and it is hard to find a name that sounds some what decent and not hard to pronouce. Shiloh is hebrew for Gods gift, tranquil and peace. We thought about Levi for a boy meaning "joined". Or Mati for a girl also meaning gift of God.

HUbblyBubbly- LOVE the names Montgomery, Pixie and Mila!!


----------



## Sephie

How was your midwife appointment today, SophBabes?


----------



## SophBabes

*Sephie*-Had Midwife Appointment Yesterday. It Was Amazing To finally know some information and things like that. im low risk. wanting an active birth with lots pain releaf when i go into labour lol midwide worked out my due date 10th july exacturlly what i thought already. lol. she will be sending out my scan date in the post, then after my scan i will next see midwife when ill be 16 weeks. this week is going to be a busy week. as have flu jab monday and tuesday i have a anti smoking ladie coming round for a home visit to help me quit the cigerettes she said because im pregnant im aloud a home visit :) and friday.. i have to go have blood taken :) busy busy busy... xx


----------



## SophBabes

UPDATE- 9Weeks&3Days! I Went for my bloods and also went for my flu jab :) i have my scan date through the post for the 27th december @ 12:30 and i cant wait! ive gone up 5 and half inches in a week! already look like im about to drop lol. parents are convinced its twins but im not sure lmao we will see on the scan :) xx


----------



## Sephie

Exciting SophBabes! I had our first ultrasound last Tuesday and bubba was measuring perfectly, great heartbeat and we were so happy! Our next appointment is at 12 weeks which is on the 2nd of January!


----------



## SophBabes

Nice Sephie :) its great ur baby doing so well. 

Update : 10 WEEKS 2 DAYS :D Only 2 WEEKS TO GO TILL 12 WEEK SCAN WOOOOP :D IM SO EXCITTED HAHA. Next week me and chris going to cumbria on the train to visit his family before xmas, :) so that be nice to get away :D xx anyway take care keep posted


----------



## Mum2BKW

Hi everyone, may I join please? Due on the 11th July (by my calculations). I've got my booking appointment with the midwife on the 17th, only a couple of days to go! Then my dating scan on the 28th December which is the one I'm really excited/nervous about. We had an early scan at 6 weeks due to a small bleed and Mini-Bot was present and correct, with a little flutter of a heartbeat. It was magical. We're hoping everything is still going fine and only 2 weeks until we see him/her again!


----------



## SophBabes

Hello Mum2BKW :) your welcome to join :) i am now 10 weeks 4 days. :) going to see boyfriends family tomorrow till friday. on the train to cumbria :) pretty excitted as gets us away on a break for a while. :) then when i come back just after xmas on 27th i have my scan :) its really excitting, i never went for an early scan so i dont know if beanie is okay. but fingers crossed all will be okay on scan, be magical if was twins as im already looking like im 30 weeks pregnant lol xx


----------



## Mum2BKW

SophBabes - I hope you have a lovely break :) We'll have to come back here after Christmas and catch up with what happened at our scans - I'd love to know if you are having twins! My booking appointment today was really good, I had another small bleed yesterday and when I mentioned it to the midwife she was so reassuring, she dismissed it as nothing and said it was just so so normal which was just what I needed to hear. Hubbie was with me too and said how great it was to feel things were actually happening now, I was relieved that it wasn't just me who was feeling impatient :) This first trimester seems to be taking forever!


----------



## SophBabes

Mum2BKW- :) Awwwh Thats Great that everything is okay. i got home yesterday.. and i was shattered. :( was out the house from 12pm till 11pm when i got home, Trains was all cancled and muddled about on different platforms, was so horrible. other half was always telling me to watch my bump because we normally get pushed about when people are rushing, but all was fine. :) i have my scan on the 27th so only a few days to go and im really really excitted ! i wish it was here already haha. :) im currently 11w4d :) xxx :D


----------



## Jenirx

Im due 4th July according to my midwife! However im going for my due date scan on new years eve! Soo exciting!!


----------



## SophBabes

welcome jenirx :D im 12 weeks today and have my scan tomorrow i cant wait i already heard the heart beat though :D xxx


----------



## Sephie

How was your scan, Sophbabes?


----------



## SophBabes

Hello, the scan was really really amazing, :) i wouldnt believe i was seeing mine and my boyfriends baby on the screen what we had been trying for, for over a year and half, it was magical! :) i went in there thinking and told the woman i was 12 weeks 1 day and she had a good messure up of the baby, 12 weeks 4 days. so now my due date is 7th july and not 10th :) hehe, i am currently 13 weeks today aswell :) xx 
i have 4 pictures :) here is my favourite one baby has hand up to his or her face and u can see the gaps in between the fingers :D 
https://i49.tinypic.com/idu69e.jpg

and here is one of all four together :D x
https://i49.tinypic.com/2q4010m.jpg


----------



## Sephie

Lovely pics Soph! :) I was wondering how you got on as you posted in the first trimester board that you had your scan and didn't reply and thought it'd be best to check in here! :) Awww love the first picture!! Isn't it just amazing isn't it to see the little baby on the screen!

We have our 12 week scan on Wednesday so we are really excited to see our little one again too! :)


----------



## SophBabes

Oh right, i forgot i posted in there haha, i always check this topic, :) so i posted in here insted haha, also it is so amazing to see little baby on screen, the most amazing part is hearing the heartbeat, i went in there knowing i was 12w1d and she messured and everything and said 12w4d i was like what im a few days a head, today 13w1d :) cant wait. i next see my midiwfe 24th jan ill be 16w4d :) x good luck for your scan i want to see pictures :) you on facebook? 
https://www.facebook.com/MizzBubziee2k11?ref=tn_tnmn

we should keep in contact xx


----------



## Sephie

Hey Soph! Ya, I'm on facebook! I'll add ya! I'm Weng Yee Leong-van Leeuwen.... Haven't told ppl on facebook yet but will probably do so after our 12 week scan on Wednesday! :) xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Im due July 6th :thumbup:


----------



## SophBabes

Sephie- you will have to re add me lol i just come on here today and didnt know who the person was that was adding me lol add me again now i know it was u :) 

wantingagirl- congrats and welcomeee :)


----------



## rcd

hi everyone - congratulations! :D not sure of exact due date yet...but drs think i should be due around 28th July making me about 11 weeks :D hoping its a july baby and not an august...either way its going to be a bloody long summer haha


----------



## SophBabes

rcd- Hello Sweetie, & Congratulations :) 
Nice to have more july babies here :D 
I Have a new due date which i got from when i had my scan my due date was 10th its now 7th :) im currently 14 weeks today :D very excitted to have made it to this far, im glad i have a summer baby due :) x


----------



## MrsMabon2012

Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB. Congratulations to everyone on their pregnancies. I am pregnant with baby #1 after suffering a MC at the end of September. Have my scan next Wednesday (9th) so hopefully the will be able to confirm dates them. The date I have been given so far is 9th January. So so excited about my scan. I think it will all start to become *real* then!


----------



## july2013

Hi there, haven't used my account all that much since I joined, but anyways I'm Lizzie, my first is due on July 1st. Anyone else due on the 1st?


----------



## SophBabes

MrsMabon2012- Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy too :) Scans are the most amazing thing about pregnancy, you get to see your baby that you and your partner made, my boyfriend nearly cryed :( bless him. Good luck. :D xxx Nice to meet you xx

July2013- welcome and congrats on pregnancy nice to meet you. :) i love being pregnant haha xxx
:) xx


----------



## theroselegacy

SophBabes said:


> rcd- Hello Sweetie, & Congratulations :)
> Nice to have more july babies here :D
> I Have a new due date which i got from when i had my scan my due date was 10th its now 7th :) im currently 14 weeks today :D very excitted to have made it to this far, im glad i have a summer baby due :) x

My due date was also the 10th, but when I went for my ultrasound a few weeks ago they changed it to the 7th!!


----------



## SophBabes

theroselegacy- Haha Oh really, how awesome our due dates are the same :) Where you from and how far are you along now ? x
im dreading labour, i watched One born every minute last night and so much blood and screaming :O x


----------



## MrsMabon2012

SophBabes and theroselegacy - we are all date twins! How exciting!!


----------



## theroselegacy

SophBabes said:


> theroselegacy- Haha Oh really, how awesome our due dates are the same :) Where you from and how far are you along now ? x
> im dreading labour, i watched One born every minute last night and so much blood and screaming :O x

I'm from Delaware. I turned 14 weeks on the 6th. The weeks have been flying by for me, I can't believe I am in my second trimester already! Though strangely enough I am more exhausted now than I was in my first trimester. Lol, and yeah I used to watch some of those pregnancy shows like A Baby Story. It just freaked me out though. If you are getting an epidural I wouldn't worry to much. I am planning on natural labor, but I am going to take some classes for breathing techniques and stuff.


----------



## SophBabes

MrsMabon2012- i thought i was going to be having twins but went for scan and was just one baby :) xx so im still happy :D xx

theroselegacy- Same i also turned 14 weeks on the 6th :) i cant wait till sunday to turn 15 weeks :) 
at 15 weeks baby can start hearing out side mums body :) i been reading about what baby changes happen each week lol. im sad but im always wanting to know :) 
Im going for as much pain meds as possible. :) i wouldnt hack a natural labour with no medication for pain lol. and im the same, im more excitted and happen about being in 2nd trimester than i was in 1st i think its because its getting closer and closer to due date thats why i getting more excitted :) xx 
when is your next scan ? xx


----------



## theroselegacy

SophBabes said:


> MrsMabon2012- i thought i was going to be having twins but went for scan and was just one baby :) xx so im still happy :D xx
> 
> theroselegacy- Same i also turned 14 weeks on the 6th :) i cant wait till sunday to turn 15 weeks :)
> at 15 weeks baby can start hearing out side mums body :) i been reading about what baby changes happen each week lol. im sad but im always wanting to know :)
> Im going for as much pain meds as possible. :) i wouldnt hack a natural labour with no medication for pain lol. and im the same, im more excitted and happen about being in 2nd trimester than i was in 1st i think its because its getting closer and closer to due date thats why i getting more excitted :) xx
> when is your next scan ? xx

That is so cool you are 14 week also :) Yeah I enjoy the weekly updates too! I have been getting weekly newsletters from baby zone. And that is cool you are going for the pain meds. Have to do what you are comfortable with. My mother had six kids, with no meds whatsoever, so I figure I can try for the same. I have pretty high pain tolerance lol but guess I will see when the time comes. My next scan is the first week of Feb...the 7th or 8th I think. I'll be 18 weeks than so I am pretty hopeful they will tell me the baby's sex as I do not have the patience to wait to find out! When is yours? You planning on finding out what you are having?


----------



## SophBabes

theroselegacy- :) I Am 14 weeks lol and i love reading about what happening to baby every week hehe., i find it amazing as its mine and my boyfriends first baby together we had been trying for over a year and half and we was on the verdge of giving up. and bang i end up pregnant, even though we had been trying to concieve lol it was a shock still to see the 2 VERY DARK Lines lol. at 18dpo Lmao. CD32 Lol But was very happy :) lol. 
i am dffo going for pain meds haha. i wouldnt hack going without. your so brave for going with no meds, good luck to you. :) hehe 

My next scan is 12th Feb and i will be 19 weeks and 2 days :) i cant wait as im deffo going to be finding out the sex, need to get spare room decorated ready for when baby comes along :) 

You on facebook?


----------



## theroselegacy

Aw well that is very exciting for you and your boyfriend!! Yes, I have facebook. Do you?


----------



## SophBabes

Yeah Very Excitting :) I Do Have Facebook, You Can Add Me If You Want 
https://www.facebook.com/MizzBubziee2k11 :) 

xxx Keep In Touch :) xxx


----------



## theroselegacy

I added you!


----------



## SophBabes

thank you very much :) xx


----------



## lilify

Hello everyone, I'm due end of July and its my first! No idea what to expect :)


----------



## SophBabes

lilify- Hello Hun & Big welcome :D Nice to have u join us :) xx


----------



## akshustobemom

Hello girls..

Can I join ur thread?
My due date is July 9th.

Targetted scan scheduled on feb27th.

I have sleeping posture troubles.saw pregnancy support mattress in mothercare.do u think it 'll be useful?

Take care..


----------



## SophBabes

akshustobemom- hello, welcome to the thread :) nice to have more due in july people in here :) im due 7th july i have my gender scan on 12th febuary :) and i cant wait :) xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies due 9th July having c section though between 38/39 weeks. Having glucose test at 28 weeks. Other than that feeling great now the 24/7 nausea has finally gone. Hope all you ladies are all doing great x


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi soph..

Wow gonna know gender..g8.so u can start baby shopping..do u have sleeping problems? Iam having difficulties in sleeping on sides.how do u manage?

Hi Kelly,

We have same due date.but y c sec for u?


----------



## SophBabes

Ckelly79- Welcome to the thread, is a c section what you wanted ? or a vaginal birth. 

akshustobemom- Oh yes as soon as we come out of the scan we are going to town to baby shop :) i sleep fine on my sides, :) i put a pillow under my belly x


----------

